# how big is a mucus plug?



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

i lost a little today...it was about the size of a grape~ maybe 3/4 inch across, blob shaped. was that the whole plug, or is there more to come? will it come in pieces? this is my 4th kid and i have never lost a plug before so this is definately new. hopefully theres a baby to follow!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Feb 27, 2008)

It depends. Mine looked like white, translucent toothpaste, maybe an inch and a half long and about a centimeter wide.

It can be lost in chunks, and bits can be lost and then reform. Did you have any bloody show?

~Rose


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I've only lost mine as one big glob with both of my two pregnancies. They were pretty big, globby, snotty looking with a little bit of blood streaked in them. With my second pregnancy I was just walking and all of a sudden felt really wet - I thought my water had broken but it was my plug.

Best wishes!!!


----------



## Lineymom (Mar 14, 2009)

With both of my 1st 2 pregnancies mine came out in early labor. It was streaked with blood and came out over a few bathroom visits. It was way more in amount than what anyone esle has discribed. Hmmm?


----------



## koalove (Apr 18, 2007)

so it sounds like it could be different for everyone. today i think some more came out but today it wasnt quite so globular. it was more fluidy with some small globs in it. im so facinated by all this! no blood in it or anything, but i did have contractions (which amounted to nothing) all night. how soon after loosing your plug did you mamas actually go into labor?


----------



## Cheshire (Dec 14, 2004)

I posted earlier that with both of my pregnancies it came out in one glob (and I agree, it was a lot more than expected).

With each I lost it within a day of my midwife sweeping my membranes. With my first son I didn't go into labor for four more weeks at 40w5d. With my second I was induced at 40 weeks for medical reasons so who knows how much longer I would have gone?

I'm 34 weeks now, am already 3cm dilated and keep waiting to lose it. My doc told me I probably already have until I told her about my first two. I expect this one will probably be the same.


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

with my first I lost a piece (maybe grape sized?) sunday night, some more monday morning, then labor wednesday night.

2nd, I started losing pieces at least a week and a half before labor, it seemed like there was always a "surprise" on the tp! Then one morning I woke up and felt some wetness in my underwear and thought, "ohhh i KNOW my water didnt just break!" went to the bathroom to investigate, and this super crazy long glob of mucus comes out and nearly hits the floor without breaking! it was fascinating, and I was holding my baby 17 hours later.


----------



## abigail_b (May 3, 2007)

When I lost mine it was a big glob...I don't remember how much-- at least golf ball sized. I went into labor less than 24 hours later.


----------

